# 不曉得論壇搜尋能力如何

## Si

不曉得這論壇是不是正簡體都能找出來，也就是搜尋關鍵字不管是正體還是簡體都能找出相同的結果。

----------

## Guest

这个似乎是个问题啊！

----------

## Hauser

似乎現在還搜索不了中文喔！  :Sad: 

----------

## qing

可能需要借助google的搜索功能了。。。。

----------

## liuspider

看来又要麻烦 admin 了

版主是不是出面给 admin 反应一下呢？

----------

